# Train-hopping couple buried alive under coal



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

> A young couple hopping railroad cars across the country was found dead under a mound of coal at a Florida power plant.
> 
> Christopher Artes, 25, and Medeana Hendershot, 22, shared a passion for illegally hopping freight trains and traveling the country without a set plan. They had spent the past several months traveling across the country, including stops in Georgia, Illinois and Tennessee. They were hoping to stop for the winter in Florida to enjoy the warm weather.


More


----------



## rrdude (Dec 18, 2011)

DET63 said:


> > A young couple hopping railroad cars across the country was found dead under a mound of coal at a Florida power plant.
> >
> > Christopher Artes, 25, and Medeana Hendershot, 22, shared a passion for illegally hopping freight trains and traveling the country without a set plan. They had spent the past several months traveling across the country, including stops in Georgia, Illinois and Tennessee. They were hoping to stop for the winter in Florida to enjoy the warm weather.
> 
> ...


Yuck, what a way to go. I thought maybe they were dumped in a rotary dumper, but going thru the chutes on the bottom of the cars, and then having more coal dumped on top of you, especially coal and dust.........yuck.

Oh well, they had fun for a few miles!


----------

